# Edc Flashlights



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I EDC a Fenix P1D. Great flashlight!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I carry a P3D with me most times.

Love the P3D but could live without SOS and disco mode.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

a lot $$$$ in a bag ;-)


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

My EDC JetBeam RRT-0 and backup NiteCore EX11


----------

